# sold to me as black rhom



## fishinman (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello all- first off, this is a great forum and I have found a wealth of info just looking around. Recently got a piranha labeled as 'black rhom' and just wanted to get some opinions.

I apologize for the crappy pics. I am learning...

View attachment 177538


View attachment 177539


View attachment 177540


It is an awesome fish either way, full of personality. Just curious to see what some of the members here thought. Rhom??


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I believe so, how big is he
Looks very nice


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhom to me.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

thats a sweet rhom


----------



## fishinman (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks. He is about 5 inches. The pics were taken while he was in a 20 gallon waiting for his 75 to finish cycling. Now that I have moved him into the 75, he seems much happier


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful Rhom


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd say rhom as well!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

definately looks like a rhom to me.. nice pick up


----------



## DeJaVu (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice rhom.


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

Rhom!


----------



## fishinman (Sep 12, 2007)

Sweet- Thanks everyone. I was thinking it was a rhom but don't really care either way- it is a beautiful fish. Just wanted an ID


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like a rhom .


----------

